
How Triple Handshake, Freak and Logjam Discoveries Helped Safeguard the Internet - runesoerensen
http://blogs.microsoft.com/next/2015/11/18/how-triple-handshake-freak-and-logjam-discoveries-contributed-to-a-broader-effort-to-safeguard-the-internet/
======
runesoerensen
The F# and F7 miTLS implementations mentioned in the post have been open
sourced and are available here:
[https://github.com/mitls](https://github.com/mitls)

